# Is it possible to damage gills during pregnancy??



## paul79 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have noticed since my female swordtail dropped her fry, (about a week ago) that her gills seem very open, all the way down, and are also very red. She is the only fish in my tank like this. She also seems to constantly open/close her mouth/gills. Even the male, who was put in at the same time, is a lot less, active shall we say, in breathing. Is it possible this is down to the stress of giving birth?

Paul


----------



## RNJ_Punk (Aug 3, 2008)

Maybe it is some kind of infection or injury? Maybe you could post your water parameters and a picture if possible so we can help you out as much as we can!


----------

